
Arctic sea ice trend since 1979 - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/09/22/climate/arctic-sea-ice-shrinking-trend-watch.html
======
Afforess
An even more interesting arctic graph. Arctic sea ice extent by area:
[https://goo.gl/b5ciWZ](https://goo.gl/b5ciWZ)

Which year is not like the others? Most of the arctic ice extent in the last
decade fell outside of the 2 standard deviations, but 2016 in particular was
something like 5 standard deviations out of bounds.

~~~
candiodari
As a statistician I just feel SO bad when I read this. The odds of anything
falling outside of 2 standard deviations 10 times in a row are infinitesimal.
Which means that you're wrong, it did not in fact do that.

Now of course in this case it means that your variable is not normally
distributed. And it isn't: sea ice is receding and therefore comparing the
mean year over year is different, whereas a normal distribution only applies
to multiple measurements of the same thing.

------
KGIII
Meta: Thanks for changing the title.

It was something like, 'We've been monitoring arctic sea ice since 1979.
You'll notice a trend.' I put that in the patronizing click-bait category.

So, thanks mods!

